# Ab wie viel GByte wird eine HDD langsam



## RofflLol (9. Februar 2014)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage. Ich würd gerne mal Wissen ab wie viel GByte eine HDD in meinem Fall eine Seagte Barracude Green 2TByte langsam wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2014)

Die Platte selber eher nicht sondern eher die C Partition wenn kein Platz mehr für die Auslagerung vorhanden ist bzw. zu wenig RAM vorhanden ist bei vielen offenen Anwendungen, zu hohe Grafiksettings die die Graka nicht verarbeiten kann und so auf den RAM zugreifen muss


----------



## roheed (9. Februar 2014)

kann man so pauschal nicht sagen...idr sind HDD innen schneller als außen... Sprich je weiter außen deine Daten liegen desto langsamer werden sie geladen. Wo die Daten liegen hat man nur bedingt einfluss drauf. Wenn die hdd 3/4 voll ist und du machst was drauf ist die chance groß das sie außen abgelegt werden und somit träger sind. 

Das andere problem hat Bakterius schon angesprochen. IDR wird die Auslagerungsdatei aber innen abgelegt. solange du genug speicher auf C haben solltest ist der rest der hdd zweitrangig


----------



## MaxRink (9. Februar 2014)

roheed schrieb:


> kann man so pauschal nicht sagen...idr sind HDD innen schneller als außen... Sprich je weiter außen deine Daten liegen desto langsamer werden sie geladen. Wo die Daten liegen hat man nur bedingt einfluss drauf. Wenn die hdd 3/4 voll ist und du machst was drauf ist die chance groß das sie außen abgelegt werden und somit träger sind.
> 
> Das andere problem hat Bakterius schon angesprochen. IDR wird die Auslagerungsdatei aber innen abgelegt. solange du genug speicher auf C haben solltest ist der rest der hdd zweitrangig


 
Falsch. Die Schreib/lesegeschwindigkeit steigt, je weiter außen die Daten liegen. Aber im Gegensatz zu SSDs verlieren HDDs nichjt mit steigendem Speicherstand an Geschwindigkeit. Das einzige, was sich negativ auswirken kann, ist eine hohe fragmentierung, da dann viele Wartezeiten für den Schreib/Lesekopf auftreten.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. Februar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Platte selber eher nicht sondern eher die C Partition wenn kein Platz mehr für die Auslagerung vorhanden ist bzw. zu wenig RAM vorhanden ist bei vielen offenen Anwendungen, zu hohe Grafiksettings die die Graka nicht verarbeiten kann und so auf den RAM zugreifen muss


Die "C Partition" wird nicht langsamer, wenn da kein Platz mehr ist. Windows wird langsamer, wenn der RAM vollist oder kein Platz mehr für die Auslagerungsdatei.
Die Platte selbst wird nicht langsamer mit steigender Belegung.



roheed schrieb:


> kann man so pauschal nicht sagen...idr sind HDD innen schneller als außen... Sprich je weiter außen deine Daten liegen desto langsamer werden sie geladen. Wo die Daten liegen hat man nur bedingt einfluss drauf. Wenn die hdd 3/4 voll ist und du machst was drauf ist die chance groß das sie außen abgelegt werden und somit träger sind.





MaxRink schrieb:


> Falsch. Die Schreib/lesegeschwindigkeit steigt,  je weiter außen die Daten liegen.


 Oha, da halten sich aber alte Mythen.
Diese Phänomen gab es nie wirklich. Natürlich legen die Platten außen einen größeren Weg zurück als innen bei gleicher Winkelgeschwindigkeit, aber als man das bei den ersten Platten noch nicht bedacht hatte, war es so, das beim Schreiben eines Bits dieses auch länger war auf Grund der gleichen Tatsache. Man verlor also Speicherplatz.
Heutzutage wird der Speicherplatz auf HDD maximiert, Bits brauchen immer den gleichen Platz, dazu dreht sich die Platte dann langsamer, je weiter außen geschrieben oder gelesen wird. Das heißt Platten drehensiche nicht mehr mit konstanter Winkelgeschwindigkeit, sondern mit konstanter Tangentialgeschwingkeit am Ort des Schreib- und Lesekopfs.



> Aber im Gegensatz zu SSDs verlieren  HDDs nichjt mit steigendem Speicherstand an Geschwindigkeit. Das  einzige, was sich negativ auswirken kann, ist eine hohe fragmentierung,  da dann viele Wartezeiten für den Schreib/Lesekopf auftreten.


Und hier liegt die einzig wichtige und richtige Aussage. HDDs ist es egal, wie voll sie sind, abgesehen davon das Lesen und Suchen der angefragten Datei im Inhaltsverzeichnis der HDD länger dauert, je mehr Dateien drauf sind. Viele kleine Dateien die zusammen weniger Speicherplatz verbrauchen wären hier also problematischer als wenige große. Aber selbst das merkt man als Mensch kaum bis garnicht, wir reden hier von der Zugriffszeit und die liegt meist unterhalb von 1s selbst bei vollen Platten.


----------



## Haxti (9. Februar 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Das heißt Platten drehensiche nicht mehr mit konstanter Winkelgeschwindigkeit, sondern mit konstanter Tangentialgeschwingkeit am Ort des Schreib- und Lesekopfs



Wenn meine Platte schon 5 Sekunden für ein Spinup braucht, dann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie im 10ms Takt ihre Spindelgeschwindigkeit angepasst bekommt 

Wenn man sich die Graphen von HD Tune anguckt, sieht man, dass die Lesegeschwindigkeit nicht konstant ist. In welcher Richtung HDDs beschrieben werden, weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## sikeij (9. Februar 2014)

eine HDD ist nicht schnell, also kann sie auch nicht langsam werden... 

sorry, nur ein kleiner unqualifizierter Beitrag


----------



## Inzersdorfer (9. Februar 2014)

@X-CosmicBlue:
Überdenke deine Aussage, da wird nichts langsamer je weiter Außen geschrieben wird, im Gegenteil, da die Umin immer gleich bleiben aber Außen mehr Sektoren liegen als Innen steigt die Lesegeschwindigkeit.

Im Übrigen werden auch Filesysteme langsamer wenn ein bestimmter Füllgrad der Partition erreicht wird.
http://docs.freebsd.org/44doc/smm/05.fastfs/paper.pdf


----------



## RofflLol (9. Februar 2014)

Also Laut Windoof 1,71TB FREI von 1,81TB


----------



## RealMadnex (9. Februar 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Oha, da halten sich aber alte Mythen.
> Diese Phänomen gab es nie wirklich. Natürlich legen die Platten außen einen größeren Weg zurück als innen bei gleicher Winkelgeschwindigkeit, aber als man das bei den ersten Platten noch nicht bedacht hatte, war es so, das beim Schreiben eines Bits dieses auch länger war auf Grund der gleichen Tatsache. Man verlor also Speicherplatz.
> Heutzutage wird der Speicherplatz auf HDD maximiert, Bits brauchen immer den gleichen Platz, dazu dreht sich die Platte dann langsamer, je weiter außen geschrieben oder gelesen wird. Das heißt Platten drehensiche nicht mehr mit konstanter Winkelgeschwindigkeit, sondern mit konstanter Tangentialgeschwingkeit am Ort des Schreib- und Lesekopfs.


Wo hast du denn den Unsinn aufgeschnappt? Verwechselst du das vielleicht mit der Art und Weise wie CDs und DVDs ausgelesen werden oder nimmst du Bezug auf HDD-uralt-Technik?

Die Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit der Platter ist bei HDDs schon immer konstant gewesen und das ist sie immer noch. Die Spuren werden immer länger, je weiter es nach außen geht. Eine äußere Spur bietet also mehr Platz als eine innere. Um den Platz auf der Magnetscheibe besser ausnutzen zu können, wurden schon vor längerer Zeit für jede einzelne Festplatte jeweils verschiedene Zonen definiert. Jede einzelne Zone hat dabei eine andere Sektoranzahl pro Spur, entsprechend der Länge der Spuren in der Zone. Das nennt man Zone-Bit-Recording. Aus diesem Grund fällt die Transferrate von Außen nach Innen kontinuierlich ab, was man sehr gut bei Low-Level-Benchmarks, wie HD-Tune, die den Transferratenverlauf anzeigen, beobachten kann.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2014)

RofflLol schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine Frage. Ich würd gerne mal Wissen ab wie viel GByte eine HDD in meinem Fall eine Seagte Barracude Green 2TByte langsam wird.


 
Gar nicht.
wieso sollte sie langsamer werden?
Ich habe schon HDDs gehabt die bis auf wenige MB voll waren und die sind auch nicht langsamer geworden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Das heißt Platten drehensiche nicht mehr mit konstanter Winkelgeschwindigkeit, sondern mit konstanter Tangentialgeschwingkeit am Ort des Schreib- und Lesekopfs.


 
Wo haste denn DEN Unsinn her?
Wie in aller Welt soll denn eine Festplatte innerhalb weniger Millisekunden ihre Drehzahl um mehrere Tausend UPM verändern können wenn der Schreib-Lesekopf mal schnell von außen nach innen und zurück springt? Die Platten verfügen weder über einen 150W-Hochleistungsmotor noch über belüftete Scheibenbremsen... 

Die Drehzahl bei Festplatten ist natürlich konstant und die (sequentielle) Leserate entsprechend bei "äußeren" Daten höher, das ist kein Mythos sondern technische Notwendigkeit.


Was die Frage selbst angeht: Eine Festplatte ist immer gleich schnell egal wie viel sie leer oder voll ist. Unterschiede ergeben sich nur durch beispielsweise hohe Fragmentierung und ähnliche Dinge - techisch/mechanisch gesehen, also die Rohleistung der HDD, bleibt (im Gegensatz zu SSDs) immer gleich.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2014)

Langsam ist eine Festplatte dann wenn sehr viele, sehr kleine Dateien gelesen oder geschrieben werden.
Aber das ist immer so und gilt auch für SSDs oder USB Sticks.


----------



## RealMadnex (9. Februar 2014)

Da die sequenzielle Transferrate immer mehr abnimmt, je weiter es nach hinten geht, ist die Übertragungsleistung einer Festplatte natürlich auch davon abhängig, wie voll sie ist. Aber hier ist eher entscheidend, wo die Daten liegen, auf die zugegriffen werden. Bei einer noch ziemlich leeren Platte landen die Daten normalerweise recht weit vorne, wo sowohl die Zugriffszeit als auch die sequenzielle Transferrate am besten ist. Je weiter hinten die Daten liegen, desto schlechter ist die Leistung und je voller sie ist, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass neu geschriebene Daten weiter hinten landen.


----------



## roheed (10. Februar 2014)

eine Festplatte soll mittlerweile überall gleich schnell sein?! Also entweder ich habe die letzten 10 Jahre grundsätzlich was verpasst oder einer erklärt mir mal warum die seq. Transferleistung bei jeder HDD abnimmt (ob nach außen hin oder nach innen hin sei mal dahingestellt!) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht grundlos ist das FileSystem am Start/Ende einer HDD und auch das OS sollte dort liegen! Besonders schnelle HDD nehmen eine 3,5" HDD und begrenzen den nutzbaren Raum auf zb. 1/3 (wert geraten) weil dann der vermeintlich langsamere TEil einer HDD einfach ausgelassen wird.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Februar 2014)

Ich sags mal so als extrem Beispiel: Wenn eine Platte zu 100% gefüllt ist oder annähernd dann kann sie nicht mehr defragmentieren. Dieser Effekt tritt bei ca. 90% Füllmenge auf. Danach wird die HDD immer langsamer. Daher stammt auch der Mythos das HDDs wenn sie fast voll sind langsamer werden. Das existiert immer noch, da eine HDD immer noch defragmentiert werden muss!


----------



## RofflLol (10. Februar 2014)

Ich mein das jetzt so ab wie viel GByte eine HDD länger brauch Daten abzurufen als wenn man die frisch einbauen würde.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2014)

Gar nicht.
Es spielt keine Rolle ob die Platte leer ist oder fast voll ist.
Der Lesekopf ist so schnell dass die Daten ebenso schnell abgerufen werden als wenn sie leer ist.


----------



## RealMadnex (10. Februar 2014)

@hulkhardy1
Das, was du beschreibst, ist ein Problem des Dateisystems und nicht der Festplatte. Abgesehen davon defragmentiert sich eine Festplatte nicht selbst. Das muss das Betriebssystem, bzw. eine zu diesem Zweck geschriebene Software machen. Im Übrigen ist bei deinem Beispiel nicht der Füllstand der Festplatte insgesamt, sondern der Füllstand der jeweiligen Partition entscheidend.

@RofflLol
Den Effekt, wie bei einer SSD, dass unter bestimmten Umständen generell (also unabhängig davon, wo die Daten liegen) die Lese-, bzw. vor allem die Schreibleistung bei einem bestimmten Füllstand oder Nutzungsweise kurzfristig oder permanent einbricht, gibt es bei HDDs nicht. Allerdings ist bei HDDs entscheidend, wo die Daten liegen, auf die zugegriffen werden soll. Wie du auf dem Screenshot, den roheed gepostet hat, sehen kannst, ist die Datentransferrate bei einer HDD nicht überall gleich. Hinzu kommt, dass die Bewegung der S-/L-Köpfe länger dauert, je weiter hinten die Daten liegen. Das hat Einfluss auf die Zugriffszeit. Auf Dateisystemebene spielt auch die Fragmentierung der Dateien eine Rolle (eine viel größere als bei SSDs).

/Edit
@Threshold
Geht doch nicht immer von einem einzigen Zugriff aus. Pro Sekunde können das mehrere Hundert sein. Und da summiert sich die "Verlustzeit", in der keine Daten übertragen werden können, weil sich der S-/L-Kopf erst zu der Position bewegen muss, an der sie liegen. Die Zugriffszeit gilt bei der HDD-Technik nicht umsonst als größter Bremsklotz, auch wenn die Zeit für einen einzigen Zugriff nur wenige ms beträgt. Der größte Leistungsvorteil einer SSD gegenüber einer HDD ist die wesentlich geringere Zugriffszeit und nicht die etwas höhere sequenzielle Transferrate.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Februar 2014)

Oh man aber ich denke jeder weiß was ich gemeint habe, und ja das OS Defragmentiert und nicht die Platte! Dennoch beruht der Mythos der langsam werdende HDD auf diesen Effekt den ich beschrieben habe. Der ist nach wie vor existent! Das heißt eine Platte die permanent bei einer Füllmenge von, sagen wie mal 98% gehalten wird, wird mit der Zeit immer langsamer werden. Da die Platte immer mehr defragmentiert und das (OS) sind nicht mehr defragmentieren kann!!!!!


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2014)

RealMadnex schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Geht doch nicht immer von einem einzigen Zugriff aus. Pro Sekunde können das mehrere Hundert sein. Und da summiert sich die "Verlustzeit", in der keine Daten übertragen werden können, weil sich der S-/L-Kopf erst zu der Position bewegen muss, an der sie liegen. Die Zugriffszeit gilt bei der HDD-Technik nicht umsonst als größter Bremsklotz, auch wenn die Zeit für einen einzigen Zugriff nur wenige ms beträgt. Der größte Leistungsvorteil einer SSD gegenüber einer HDD ist die wesentlich geringere Zugriffszeit und nicht die etwas höhere sequenzielle Transferrate.


 
Wenn ich Daten von auf auf eine HDD kopiere die voll oder leer ist merke ich selbst keinen Unterschied bei der Schreib/Leseleistung.
Natürlich verschiebe/kopiere ich auch gleich immer mehrere GB sodass es auch deshalb wohl nicht auffällt.

Und dass eine SSD vor allem bei der Zugriffszeit profitiert ist klar. Deswegen habe ich auch nur noch SSDs im Rechner und keine HDDs mehr.


----------



## RealMadnex (10. Februar 2014)

@Threshold
Dennoch entscheidet die Position der Daten auf der Festplatte die mögliche Transferrate (und auch die Zugriffszeit). Eine HDD ist bei der sequenziellen Transferrate am Anfang des Speicherplatzes (auf den äußeren Zylindern) in etwas doppelt so schnell, wie ganz am Ende (auf den inneren Zylindern). Sie hat eben nicht überall dieselbe Leistung. Dass du keinen Unterschied bei der Schreib-/Leseleistung zwischen einer leeren und einer vollen HDD beim Kopieren (von einem anderen Datenträger) merkst (nach deinem Gefühl), glaube ich dir sogar. Dennoch ist der Unterschied vorhanden. 

Mal andersherum gesehen. Merkst du einen Unterschied bei einer SSD, wenn sie eingebrochen ist? Vieles kann man nur anhand von Messungen sehen, aber nicht unbedingt in der Praxis merken.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2014)

Ich kann deine Argumentation durchaus nachvollziehen und weiß auch dass im Benchmark ein Unterschied feststellbar ist.
Aber in der Praxis merkst du solche Dinge einfach nicht.
Und ich rede immer von der Praxis denn Benchmarks sind völlig Wumpe. Egal ab nun bei HDDs, SSDs, RAM oder sonst wo.
Alles messbar aber eben nicht spürbar.

Genauso ist es Latte ob die CPU nun mit 4,4 oder 4,5GHz läuft.
Klar ist ein Unterschied messbar. Aber eben nicht spürbar.


----------



## RealMadnex (10. Februar 2014)

Nur beträgt der Leistungsunterschied bei einer CPU zwischen 4,4 GHz und 4,5 GHz vielleicht 5 %. Bei einer HDD kann der Unterschied in der effektiven Übertragungsrate (Praxisleistung) zwischen ganz vorne und ganz hinten durchaus 100 % und mehr betragen. Wir reden hier nicht von den rein synthetischen Benchmarkergebnissen. Festplatten sind nun mal nicht überall gleich schnell und das durchaus deutlich. Man merkt es nicht unbedingt, da man zum Einen nicht ständig mit einer Stoppuhr daneben sitzt und zum Anderen das Empfinden von Zeit alles andere als linear ist. Auf die Anzeige der Übertragungsrate des Windows-Explorers kann man sich übrigens wenig verlassen, da das im Grunde eher eine grobe Schätzung ist als eine genau Messung bzw. Vorhersage der noch benötigten Zeit ist.


----------



## roheed (10. Februar 2014)

also wenn ich von einer HDD auf die andere HDD kopiere und sie ist im schnellen Bereich (90 mb/s) oder bereits im langsamen drittel (30mb/s) ist das für mich mehr als nur benchmark  in meinem Fall waren es halt 2,5" hdd die von Haus aus schon etwas langsamer sind. HDDtune untermauert das gefühlte tempo auch noch bzw. das was Windofff anzeigt


----------

